# screen printing supplies- Sacramento ca



## point1clothing (May 19, 2007)

does anyone know of a screen printing supply store in Sacramento ?


----------



## triplej (Apr 18, 2005)

point1clothing said:


> does anyone know of a screen printing supply store in Sacramento ?


 
Hey there. We are in Chico and we use Capital Screen Printing Supply. Great company with fair prices. 

Happy Printing


----------



## ftembroidery (Nov 25, 2006)

I buy from Screenprinting Products in Benicia.

Screen Printing | T-Shirt Screen Printing | Tee Shirt Printing | Screen Printing Supplier


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There's a new place in Sacramento called Screen Printing Supplies – NorCal Screen Print Supply


----------

